# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What Abilities have you mastered?

## MementoMori

I was wondering if any of you have any specific abilities you default to in your dreams Lucid or not. I (as i've posted in other posts) have a specific type of flying that i've worked on in my dreams and use as naturally as walking or running, i also can summon anything by placing my hand behind out of my view and then bringing it back into view with the object (usually a weapon), and i've also been working on a "airbending" ability that evolved from a telekinesis power that i still have. What abilities have stuck with you threw multiple dreams?  :Question:

----------


## innerspacecadet

My most consistent lucid dream abilities are:

-Flying (can almost always do)

-Passing through windows/barriers (used to be hard but I can usually get it with a little effort...refined this skill on DreamViews)

-Finding almost anything I want by traveling to another part of the dream world to look for it (I basically learned this one here on DreamViews, by doing Tasks of the Month; I find lucid tasks to be an excellent way to maintain lucidity until the task is done)

There's pretty much no special power I consistently have in non-lucid dreams.

----------


## neville

My first dream was immortality after physical death; I soon learned how to build powers through my imagination. Now I am in a process of ascension through the manifestation of my goals.

----------


## masterminded86

i can do alot of things like fly,jump,go through walls, windows and anything with flying. i can fight, use pyrokenisis, go to the far outer reach of space. and i have mastered lucid dreaming. and control people, tell them what to do and etc. ive been doin this since i was ten years old and im 23 now.

----------


## Dream_King

Telekinesis but I have waterbended too.

----------


## John1513

I am really good at: super strength, mind control, telekinesis, immortality, and controling inanimate objects, running really fast, and walking through solid objects.

I can fly, shoot lightning, shoot fire, all more than half the time.

I am sort of good with changing scenes and making objects appear.

And I've killed immortals before.

----------


## neville

Not I; intention is a skill in itself, flying was natural to me, Drawing love into our dimension also came along.

----------


## neville

They don't want us flying so an innate geommettric knowledge is invaluabe; In combination w/ the law of time INI immortalized.

----------


## MementoMori

Awesome, i find that each of my "abilities" come from my journey's in my awakened state. Basically i've been yearning for these abilities in real life so much that they manifest in my journey's in the dream realm. Honestly i've got a small amount of untrained psychic ability in my awakened state that any of my friends can timidly verify, and threw my ongoing journey towards ascendance i'm coming to believe that, as i become more aware of how much this reality is built on what is real for me, my dreams are slowly coming to manifest in my reality.

----------


## Zezarict

I've only really "mastered" telekinesis and time control. HOW THE HECK CAN I FLY?!?!

----------


## ChaybaChayba

> They don't want us flying so an innate geommettric knowledge is invaluabe; In combination w/ the law of time INI immortalized.



What are you talking about care to elaborate? What is this geometry and law of time?

----------


## MementoMori

> I've only really "mastered" telekinesis and time control. HOW THE HECK CAN I FLY?!?!



Flight is almost a release i think, try what i call the Art of Believing. Take as long as it takes for you but start making yourself believe you'll fly in your dreams, the way you do this is that any time the thougt pops up in your head tell yourself it will and happen because there is no other option other than for it to happen. Actually say it outloud if you have to and it will eventually become a reality where you naturally believe you will do it, then you will start to naturally expect to do it. Also, Meditation and then vivid day dreaming of how it would feel and how you would do it and allow yourself to feel any of the strong emotions that come with the day dreaming. It may take a while but if you put an open mind to it you can achieve anything. Just start practicing the AoB and work from there.

----------


## DreamVortex

Pyrokinesis and Telekinesis  :smiley:

----------


## neville

Through knowing the truths one can avoid the negativity associated with descending unto the mind of another. The law of time is what we use to build calanders but it is important to realise that I am capable of this aswell. A very intensive application would be the tolzkin. The entrance to plato's school of philosophy is reputed to have read "No man ignorant of geomettry shall enter here".

----------


## Rainbows in my Veins

After reviewing my DJ, I've found I am always able to fly, whether with wings or just jumping and going Superman style.  Flying is one of my dream signs, I think, but I'm not sure, considering I just started six days ago.  Now I have to change my sig.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Um, odd, I normally have fine control, end of story, but it seems like if the dream is more vivid, I am less likely able to fly  ::shock:: , though that isn't all too often a problem.  So, if it's a bit fuzzier, I am more guaranteed to fly.  One thing that never fails me is my:

-"magic finger", or "magic hand", so I can do tasks without me touching anything.  It's very handy, especially with the TOTM

and, as I said, flying and ocassionally teleporting

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I've only really "mastered" telekinesis and time control. HOW THE HECK CAN I FLY?!?!



If your good at telekinesis, you could try picking yourself up with telekinesis and push yourself through the air.  It could be your own unique way of flying! ::D:

----------


## MementoMori

> If your good at telekinesis, you could try picking yourself up with telekinesis and push yourself through the air.  It could be your own unique way of flying!



Very good point!

----------


## Hukif

Hm, Teleportation? My favority power, so should be good at it.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> Very good point!



Just thinking out of the box.  The best kind of mindset to have when dealing with lucid dreaming is one that is out of the box.  :wink2:

----------


## Supernova

Well, I seemed to always be good at flying and passing through walls/ceilings.  I'm not sure why, but the 2 always were easy for me.

----------


## Zezarict

> Pyrokinesis and Telekinesis



Pyrokinesis is also something i'm really good at

----------


## John11

None.  After the many LD's I've had, it seems nothing can be taken for granted.  Sometimes I can fly without any difficulty and sometimes I can't even walk.  Sometimes I can create amazing music and sometimes I can't even make a sound.  Sometimes I can teleport to wherever I want and sometimes I just appear to be nowhere.

Some things I've never been able to do though:  Walk through a wall, create a fireball, summon a specific person, probably some other things I'm forgetting.

----------


## Exdream

One ability I'd really like to master would be cloud drawing.
Imagine, a big, beautiful field as far as the eye can see, and you raising your hands up towards the sky and shifting the shapes and sizes of the clouds to draw. It would be awesome.

----------


## MementoMori

@John11: maybe you're ajack of all trades.... usually what helps me keep up my abilities is that once in the dream i become aware i 1)keep my emotions just below the point where one would want to actually move a body part to express it because that sometimes ends the dream, and 2) i think "* well, what all have i done in other dreams?...*" that's when i rememeber all the things i've ever done and sometimes i myself can't do anything in my dreams because i get lost in the idea that i'm dreaming in the awakened reality so the "Laws of the Universe" apply.... those suck bad because then i'm not sleeping i'm almost just paralyzed living threw the night in my mind.... *Shudders*...

This may be a little off topic but i'm an aspiring writer ad some of my characters manifest in my dreams and more than once i've played a side character in one of my dreams while one of my "made up" characters took lead in the dream... that's intense...

also this is something i've only done once but would love to master not doing: I had a dream once that i was in my room and i sat up from my sleeping position and was like "oh this is a dream, well i should wake up" so i squenched my eyes and squeezed my fists until i opened my eyes and was laying back in the sleeping position so i sat up thinking i was awake in my room,, that's whena shadow demon like thing burst threw my bedroom door and attacked me so i screamed " Wake Up!!" and i blinked, when my eyes opened i was back in the sleeping position and that shadow thing was gone, so i sat up and stretched my arms and yawned then the damn thing burst outta my closet and attacked me... Again... this repeated 5 or 6 times from different spots in my room... then i finally woke up but when i did i didn't believe i was awake and my brother walked into the room and i thought he would turn into the shadow thing so i punched him square in the nose  :Boxing:  ... he went down like a sack of tomatoes lol i was in so much trouble untill i told my mom about the whole dream and she laughed her ass off... i always watch for that damn shadow thing in all my Lucid dreams now...  :Hiding:

----------


## Dream420

I can do pretty much anything, but one thing I find myself really brilliant is creating a perfect scene like a location from a movie I just imagine it and its perfect every little detail its like being in the movie or game or whatever the location is from.

----------


## bkdeen

So far i've been able to have controlled flight, teleport (less than 20m or so) and manipulate objects. The other night I made water rise out of a glass and move it around the room, changed its shape and made it alternate colours.

 I haven't been able to change the scene at will yet, but I can explore the area or building I become lucid in thoroughly.

----------


## Naiya

For some reason I've never been able to fly very well. But because of this handicap, I've mastered teleportation. I can teleport very quickly and easily now.

I've also mastered fireballs and telekinesis and other various magic spells I've picked up from popular culture.  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

So far, I can levitate (and maintain it), but not fly.

I can use telekinesis.

I can use the abilities of my Aion cleric if the dream warrants it  :tongue2:  (a.k.a. If I actually remember to use something like that).

I can also stealth past things, but I don't usually look invisible to my own eyes.

Like Naiya, since I can't fly, I had to develop my own way of jumping from point A to point B. So I create portals (like mage portals from warcraft - they pretty much look like that).

----------


## MementoMori

Awesome!

----------


## Sora

I've set myself no rules in my LD, this is MY world and I can do what I want, without any limitation, I'm the master of this universe. But I also decided to bow to the rules of other universes that I could cross during my LDs. As far as I know I've succeed at pretty much everything I tried in my LDs.

----------


## MementoMori

Sweet, i allow some things to limit me so that i can play out scenes of interest in my mind... because every one knows an unbeatable hero is uninteresting because then why watch , you know jow it'll end... i actually prefer to lose sometimes in my dreams... but i know i can alter it just as neo does in the matrix, it's just not fun if there doesn't seem to be a real threat... Boy oh boy though, Man i do love my ninja dreams though  ::banana::  ::ninja::  ::ninja::  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## craig

Telekinesis,flying,growing claws,horns and wings(not always for flying purposes),Bringing objects into possession at will, and I have a thing with two 4ft helicopter that I can launch at whatever to shoot or blow things up with missle launchers. Opening doors where there are none. Summoning,which I speak in a language I am not able to repeat while awake.I don't even know what I'm saying in the dream I just know what I am doing.

----------


## Sora

> Sweet, i allow some things to limit me so that i can play out scenes of interest in my mind... because every one knows an unbeatable hero is uninteresting because then why watch , you know jow it'll end... i actually prefer to lose sometimes in my dreams... but i know i can alter it just as neo does in the matrix, it's just not fun if there doesn't seem to be a real threat... Boy oh boy though, Man i do love my ninja dreams though



Yes, but as I said, I also decided to follow the laws of the other universes that are in my own mind adn that sometimes leads me to a simple human being. I also don't real use all my power when I fight an evil being since I enjoy fighting when there's quite some challenge you know :3. I don't real choose it btw, I kind of let the evil DC be as much powerful as I am so he can give a fair fight. I didn't experience so much lucid combat so it's hard to tell how it would be. 

As quoted in my sig, I DON'T want to be god, but I know I am and try to limitate my power.

----------


## MementoMori

Nice, very nice

----------


## Aledrea

I am a natural at flying, shape shifting, and teleporting, but sadly, I'm terrible at running, I always go slow motion when I run, I'm a little bit better now that I'm motivated.

----------


## LucidApprentice

I'm good at summoning objects, but for some reason have never been able to fly in a dream. I just fly up in a straight angle, and fall back down to the exact spot. When I want to get somewhere I just run and am there. Never going through any doors  ::D:

----------


## bluethomasman

> I've only really "mastered" telekinesis and time control. HOW THE HECK CAN I FLY?!?!



I find that a lot of these "abilities" sprout from emotions that we have in the first place. The sense of "power" in real life gives you ability to destroy a wall or something. Happiness is I think the base emotion for something as flighty as flight.

For instance if you have ever fallen in love (or think you have); you may want to express yourself in a way that you can't? Take this time to imagine what flight would feel like, then recall that into your lucid dream world.

----------


## bkdeen

I flew for the first time after running through the forest on a winding path, i kept coming to unrealistically steep hills so i started jumping over them with huuge jumps, each time I came to a new hill i would jump and try doing tricks, i didn't land the first backflip or barrel roll but got pretty good at them. In following dreams a few weeks later I started running on the same path then said screw this i'll just float. My first flight!

----------


## kingofhypocrites

You can do whatever you can "believe" you can do in a dream. If you believe you can throw a fireball, you will. Whenever you will something to happen, just expect it to happen.

----------


## MementoMori

> I flew for the first time after running through the forest on a winding path, i kept coming to unrealistically steep hills so i started jumping over them with huuge jumps, each time I came to a new hill i would jump and try doing tricks, i didn't land the first backflip or barrel roll but got pretty good at them. In following dreams a few weeks later I started running on the same path then said screw this i'll just float. My first flight!



congratulations! I love flying, it's so freeing to just take to the sky and "leave this world behind" for a short amount of time.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Lets see. 

Summoning: Easy
Finger Wand: Easy
Flying: Trivial (The more real the dream gets, the harder for me)
Time Freeze: Moderate (only tried once, but it worked, need more to be conclusive)

----------


## Dreamdreamdream17

Well I can become telekinetic, fly (sometimes, though it's more like swimmimg into the air) and also recently, before I found this website even, I started rewinding my dreams. So if something happened in a dream that I didn't like, say I offened someome, acted like an idiot, or randomly cut my finger off (which I did do for some reason) I say "REWIND" and the dream rewinds, well it goes blurry back to the point I want, then I carry on as normal with the other characters in the dream non the wiser heheheh  :boogie:

----------


## changed

Recently was able to use telekenises and still haven't mastered flying but will in my next LD.

----------


## Mercen_505

I haven't had enough LDs to confidently claim that I've _mastered_ anything, although I can say that I have an excellent success rate summoning people/items, as well as scene changing. I tried doing a little flying, but I didn't achieve much in the way of altitude or speed  :Sad:

----------


## Drokens

I've become better at passing through stupid barriers that used to block a place I wanted to go. It used to be that I would run into barriers like strong wind. I haven't had that happen in a while.

I'd like to think I'm good at flying, becuase I can always fly. It's just staying up in the air that I have a problem with and controlling direction. I guess I'm better at jumping thousands of feet in the air than actually flying.

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

I'm not so good at anything just yet...  :Sad: . Well, flying. But isn't everyone?

----------


## XeL

> I'm not so good at anything just yet... . Well, flying. But isn't everyone?



Nope. I've always been good at summoning people and sometimes objects.

----------


## Puffin

Summoning objects and DCs, as well as teleporting by means of opening doors.

----------


## Azatos

Flying plain and simple fuzzy and vivid, control speed height where I go ect.

I always lol'd when people say the only way they can fly is the super man or the air swimming lol.

My method is a variation of the nothing,  Although I don't need to think or imagine flying.  It feels almost like I have a muscle that enables me to fly, unable to describe with words but, in my dreams it's like second nature.

Summoning is hay wire, back when I first started LDing it was as second nature as flying, nowadays... eh,  I tried every fucking method in the book,  I sure wish I had (object) in my hand, on the ground in front of me, hey dc wanna get me a (object), when I open this cabinet (I'm gonna find)...

Anything else I haven't tried... I'm unoriginal right  :smiley:

----------


## changed

> Flying plain and simple fuzzy and vivid, control speed height where I go ect.
> 
> I always lol'd when people say the only way they can fly is the super man or the air swimming lol.
> 
> My method is a variation of the nothing,  Although I don't need to think or imagine flying.  It feels almost like I have a muscle that enables me to fly, unable to describe with words but, in my dreams it's like second nature.
> 
> Summoning is hay wire, back when I first started LDing it was as second nature as flying, nowadays... eh,  I tried every fucking method in the book,  I sure wish I had (object) in my hand, on the ground in front of me, hey dc wanna get me a (object), when I open this cabinet (I'm gonna find)...
> 
> Anything else I haven't tried... I'm unoriginal right



It feels like a muscle with me to but I always fall back to the ground. :Sad:

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Flying plain and simple fuzzy and vivid, control speed height where I go ect.
> 
> I always lol'd when people say the only way they can fly is the super man or the air swimming lol.
> 
> My method is a variation of the nothing,  Although I don't need to think or imagine flying.  It feels almost like I have a muscle that enables me to fly, unable to describe with words but, in my dreams it's like second nature.
> 
> Summoning is hay wire, back when I first started LDing it was as second nature as flying, nowadays... eh,  I tried every fucking method in the book,  I sure wish I had (object) in my hand, on the ground in front of me, hey dc wanna get me a (object), when I open this cabinet (I'm gonna find)...
> 
> Anything else I haven't tried... I'm unoriginal right



Dude, all you have to do is use expectation. Expect someone to come through a door, or to be behind you. Same for objects, reach into your pocket and expect to pull out the object. Forcing it will either not work, or result in something weird.

----------


## MementoMori

nice posts everyone, you're all giving me ideas for my next Lucid "stretch". That's right after i get me some quality  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Auraez

transforming. i do it even spontaneously every time i go lucid.
+ telekinesis

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh, I have  an ability to make _anything_ appear, I can also fly.  :smiley:

----------


## superx

I currently have 2 abilities :-

Flying
Teleportation

working on walking trough walls

----------


## MementoMori

hmm transforming, something i've not done much of.

----------


## Kraftwerk

I can teleport.. and I can uh.. teleport and uh.. Yeah thats it.

----------


## Hukif

lol why don't people say "teleportation" with more entusiasm? It is one really useful power anyway, and the only one I have mastered as of yet, oh wait, think I posted that already <.<

----------


## Kraftwerk

> lol why don't people say "teleportation" with more entusiasm? It is one really useful power anyway, and the only one I have mastered as of yet, oh wait, think I posted that already <.<



Well, because the grass is always greener on the other side of the rode. People who can fly really well wish they could teleport.

----------


## Zelzahim

My dream control is slowly disappearing. But im still a master of summoning things, so ill survive that way.

//Zelzahim

----------


## Banana King

I figured out a way to create fire from my hands last night. Anyone done a PSIball? I watched some videos but I'm not sure I believe it all. Well I figured I might try it in a lucid dream sometime. Last night I did. I didn't even have to focus much at all. As soon as I started a burst of fire appeared. I didn't have so much control but it was really cool. I'm sure this technique doesn't work for everyone but be sure to try it out. I think it helps that you can feel the warmth from your hands.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

These are no abilities in dreams no offense, and nothing psychic about anything you do in dreams either. You simply want something to happen and it does. In this sense you have infinite abilities. If you ask me a true ability is staying lucid for a long time. Everything else is simply what you believe is possible in your dream and how creative your imagination is.

----------


## MementoMori

> These are no abilities in dreams no offense, and nothing psychic about anything you do in dreams either. You simply want something to happen and it does. In this sense you have infinite abilities. If you ask me a true ability is staying lucid for a long time. Everything else is simply what you believe is possible in your dream and how creative your imagination is.



I appreciate your opinion, but when i asked abilities, i meant what specific things have you achieved in your dreams that are of significant importance and unnatural. Also, no offense meant by this, but just because you believe that there's nothing psychic about things in dreams doesn't mean that it's a solid fact. It's your opinion. This does not warrant discussion on if psychic abilities are present in dreams. Continue on topic please.

indeed, kraftwerk, i would love to teleport. I know i can
i just always finds it more natural to fly.

----------


## louie54

So far, I've nearly mastered flying. I still have goals though I would like to accomplish that requires me to fly. Usually that's all I do when I'm lucid, I immediatly think that I want to fly because it's so rewarding and I end up forgetting my other goals. It's one of those things I look forward to most.

As far as abilities go that's all I really care to do besides maybe telekinesis. I've tried but it's kind of hard for me to do.

----------


## topten35

I've mastered the abilities that i mastered is a new one that i did several times, shooting fire out of my hands.

----------


## Onforty

Advanced Mind Controll
Primitive Telekinesis
My own little skill called LawsOfPhysicsGoAwayBoomIJustFuckedOverPhysicsBecau  seIAmSoAwesomeLolLol (Sorry for the long name), wich is the art of doing physical interaction like throwing walking jumping, then make it fuck up, for example, throw a pen, and make it act as if it was a stone block on 990095Kg, flying with lightspeed, pure destruction.

Making any girl like me (No shit.), and you know what then.

----------


## Hannahhbananaa

Mastered???? 
I have had these for a year, i can control them like fully almost (cant do clothes!!!) But I didnt do any practice.. im 13 and this is freaking me out, its like a power in itself... but anyway my fav one is definatly water control!

----------


## johoiada

has anyone ever tried electricity control like being able to cause a lightning strike in any location or being surrounded by an aura of electricity. im not an experinced dreamer actual yesterday was my first remembered dream in years but i wanted to suggest electricity becuase it sounded cool...

 try it out

----------


## ruba

Teleportation  :smiley: 

As soon as I master telekinesis I'd have some serious fun letting Mars hit the sun  ::lol::

----------


## oniman7

I used to be really good at "teleporting". Find a closed door, expect something behind it, and open it.

Also, I still am pretty decent at mind control when I really focus. It's almost like an override mentality, like I just nullify whatever's in there head and make them a "puppet" or control what they say.

Also, when I'm focusing, I'm usually pretty good at making random useful things happen (doors appearing out of walls, things blowing up, etc.)

----------


## Ayrwen

Telekinesis, flying (sprouting wings), summoning, controlling water, growing things, creating things (like in clothes, though it takes a while), teleporting, I'm pretty good at mind focus too... 

Out of these I've mastered, as in tried to do for a really long time, creating things and growing things and controlling water. The rest I've been able to do since I started having lucid dreams.

And I've been trying to make fire appear on my palm, but that's really hard for me. It think I have to watch more fantasy videos where things like that happen - that's what usually helps me achieve some things in my dreams.

----------


## iSee_iBelieve

I have mastered the art of flying.
I am working on the art of phasing through objects. It seems that I can only phase through single-layered objects.

----------


## beachgirl

i love flying, undersea exploration, summoning, using magical objects, and popping through walls...

----------


## LiveInTheDream

As far as I can tell, I've just about mastered dream control in general. At least, that's what the evidence leads me to believe. Once I caught on to dream control in general, anything I've tried I've succeeded at 99% of the time. Mind you I haven't _tried_ everything, so there still might be something out there that I have a problem with that I just haven't discovered yet.

----------


## LouieO

Flying is always inconsistent for me. Even if I really believe I can, I sometimes throw myself into the air and then just fall on my face. But sometimes I can fly when I least expect it. Same with the other abilities. I am, however, usually able to push through solid objects just by pushing. They sort of melt and twist to accommadate me and then snap back once I"m out.

----------


## Folqueraine

I can fly (from windows, not from the ground up) and I can open doors onto other places/worlds.

----------


## BohmaN

Going through objects I must say I have mastered. It works everytime, and it is actually quite fun.

Haven't specifically practiced to develop a certain ability though. That's still on my agenda.

----------


## Lucid_Guy.exe

Well, from the lucid where I did have control, I'd say creating portals.

----------


## LouieO

Oh man I'm TERRIBLE at summoning. Gave up after my first two tries.
Try one: I couldn't fly so I said, "i"m going to have a flying pill in my pocket when I reach in" and came out with a ****load of blue beads. They went EVERYWHERE...
Try two: I was trying to summon... I think a wand or something and first I got an egg carton. Then the egg carton turned to caramel and got ALL OVER my hands...
bleh. Wasted the rest of the lucid trying to scrape it off...

----------

